# Bellator 5 ........***SPOILER***



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

FRANK CARABELLO VS. WAYLON LOWE (Lightweights)

Fight summary: Lowe dominated the first round after an early takedown and extended ground-and-pound assault with effective elbow strikes from inside guard. Lowe, a wrestler, scored a beautiful takedown early in the second round and again dominated the frame. Sticking with what works, Lowe took the fight to the ground again in the third round and battered Carabello from the sidemount position. It's a remarkable performance for Lowe, who dictated all aspects of the fight.

Official result: Waylon Lowe def. Frank Carabello via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)

JUSTIN EDWARDS VS. JOHN TROYER (Welterweights)

Fight summary: In an early fight-of-the-night favorite, Edwards and Troyer beat the snot out of each other standing and on the mat. Both fighters teed off and connected with countless power shots. Edwards (2-0), though, pulled guard midway through the round and forced the much more experienced Troyer (8-3) to tap out from a guillotine choke.

Official result: Justin Edwards def. John Troyer via submission (guillotine) - Round 1, 3:12

JESSICA PENE VS. TAMMIE SCHNEIDER (Catchweight 117 pounds)

Fight summary: In Bellator's first-ever female fight, Pene took her opponent's back, dragged Schneider to the mat, delivered knees to the body and punches to the head, and forced a quick TKO stoppage. 

Official result: Jessica Pene def. Tammie Schneider via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 1:35

PETE DOMINGUEZ VS. MATT JAGGERS (Featherweights)

Fight summary: Dominquez did his best to avoid a takedown, but Jaggers took him to the mat, took his back, locked in a rear-naked choke, and after a near-two-minute struggle, finally forced the tapout with a minute remaining in the round.

Official result: Matt Jaggers def. Pete Dominguez via submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 4:03

DAN EVENSEN VS. RAOUL ROMERO (Heavyweights) 

Fight summary: UFC vet Evensen masterfully balanced out of his opponent's early takedown attempts, took control of the stand-up, brushed off his Romero's clowning, and battered him with lunging punches before avoiding some late-round submission attempts to win the first round. After taking Romero to his back in the second round, Evensen took the mount position and quickly forced a tapout due to strikes.

Official result: Dan Evensen def. Raoul Romera via submission (strikes) - Round 2, 1:44.

JOEY BELTRAN VS. SHERMAN PENDERGARST (Heavyweights)

Fight summary: A potential slugfest ended early when Pendergarst left his chin unprotected and was dropped with an effective (if not lightning-quick) flurry from Beltran. Beltran followed with a few punches from above before referee Greg Franklin halted the bout. "The Tank" protested the stoppage, but he left the ref little option.

Official result: Joey Beltran def. Sherman Pendergarst via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 2:24

JOSH BARNES VS. DAVE HERMAN (Heavyweights)

Fight summary: Barnes came out with guns blazing and threw everything but the kitchen sink at his opponent. Herman matched him punch for punch until catching Barnes with a brutal knee to the groin. Barnes somehow shook it off during the stop in action, continued matching Herman punch for punch, but was finally dropped with a knee to the head late in the round. The TKO stoppage came moments later.

Official result: Dave Herman def. Josh Barnes via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 4:46

TOBY IMADA VS. JORGE MASVIDAL (Lightweight tournament semifinal)

Fight summary: A very strategic round for two very quick and experienced lightweight fighters. Masvidal likely took the round on accuracy and a late-round takedown. Imada's bruised and bloodied face doesn't tell the whole story as round two was actually pretty close. Masvidal's stand-up, though, is looking phenomenal and so fluid. With round three underway, Masvidal looked like he had the fight wrapped up until a scrappy Imada locked in an inverted triangle choke and put Masvidal to sleep late in the round. What an unbelievable finish.

Official result: Toby Imada def. Jorge Masvidal via technical submission (triangle choke) - Round 3, 3:22

EDDIE ALVAREZ VS. ERIC REYNOLDS (Lightweight tournament semifinal)

Fight summary: Alvarez takes the first round with an effective ground-and-pound assault and a brutal barrage from the mount position. Once Reynolds got back to his feet, Alvarez made him pay with knees. Reynolds is a game opponent, but takedowns, ground and pound, and a near-fight-ending arm-triangle choke put Alvarez up, two rounds to none. After a quick takedown, Alvarez forces the tapout from a rear-naked choke early in the third round.

Official result: Eddie Alvarez def. Eric Reynolds via submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 3, 1:30


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I kinda thought Evenson was on his way out and would never win again. And damn that sucks about Masvidal. It seems as if he had the fight won, and then came the submission. That's MMA for you. Anything can, and will happen. Great job by Alvarez.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn I wanted to see Alvarez-Masvidal in the finals badly. Imada took some punishment there. I can't to see how he fares against Eddie Alvarez. I think Eddie takes this hands down.

The guys at MMA Convert are calling it Sub Of The Year material.........Guess Imada had him in an inverted upsidedown standing triangle??? I have to see this on ESPN!!!!!

Spectator quote......


> HOLY SHIT TOBY IMADA just puleld off the CRAZIEST SUBMISSION I HAVE EVER SEEN!
> 
> Imada is upside down on Masvidal’s back while MAsvidal is standing and somehow Imada locks in the triangle choke upside down. Masvidal falls down unconscious









Source....http://www.mmaconvert.com/2009/05/0...ar-apparently-happened-at-bellator-v-spoiler/


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I WANNA SEE THE INVERTED TRIANGLE RIGHT NOW!!! epic +rep to anyone who posts a vid here!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

joppp said:


> I WANNA SEE THE INVERTED TRIANGLE RIGHT NOW!!! epic +rep to anyone who posts a vid here!


I SECOND THIS!!! 

That sh** better be as crazy as they're making it seem.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Pay up ladies...*

This is the most beautiful submission I've seen in a long time.

Boy went to sleep.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> *Pay up ladies...*
> 
> This is the most beautiful submission I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Boy went to sleep.


That was amazing! Holy sh**. raise01:raise01:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wow absolutely nasty. is it just me or does his face look blueish?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This sub is one for the history books. 

To take this one away as sub of the year you have to do something absolutly amazing. So I think Imada has 09 pretty much locked.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> This sub is one for the history books.
> 
> To take this one away as sub of the year you have to do something absolutly amazing. So I think Imada has 09 pretty much locked.


I agree. I honestly don't see anything topping that for a while. That was just sick.


----------

